# Oops... now where did that roll go



## Mike Drone (Jul 22, 2020)

It was marked used...


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 22, 2020)

I don't see a problem..


You took pictures of white cats in the snow, or were they black cats at night?


something like that...


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 22, 2020)

Better than risk double exposure. Although double exposed could yield something artsy.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 22, 2020)

Ya forgot to take the lens cap off again!


----------



## acparsons (Jul 23, 2020)

It happened to me last week.


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Aug 4, 2020)

One of the many ways, we are reminded that we are mere mortals


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Aug 10, 2020)

Did you mix up fixer and developer? I've done that and the results are what you posted.


----------



## Mike Drone (Aug 10, 2020)

MartinCrabtree said:


> Did you mix up fixer and developer? I've done that and the results are what you posted.



I wish I knew.  That way I don't do it again.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 11, 2020)

Been there, done that. Now I only use leader all the way in. I rolled a Portra 400, 120 backwards a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Original katomi (Aug 11, 2020)

Opps a classic darkroom mistake. Whilst it’s years and years since I used a darkroom I did the same
Once I started to buy 5m of film a time I would cut a notch in the leader. Once the film was used I would tear the leader through the notch.... 
Ah so many memories of using the loft of my parents house as a darkroom.


----------

